
Pointing a laser at a police helicopter is a very bad idea - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/pointing-a-laser-at-a-police-helicopter-is-a-very-bad-idea-20111016/
======
dazzawazza
I regularly use my ~20mw laser when teaching astronomy to my kids. It's really
useful and travels so far in to the sky that it feels like you're 'touching'
the stars.

There's no reason for a normal person to have a 300mw laser but banning it
would be stupid. I'm sure there are civilian uses that don't involve downing
aircraft or blinding people.

------
udp
And, most likely, this guy is now going to have his life ruined.

Hanlon's Razor: _Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained
by stupidity._

